# Breeders in Michigan



## ubercake (Apr 16, 2017)

I am looking to find a German Shepherd puppy in Michigan within the next year. I am currently doing research and making initial contact with different breeders / kennels in Michigan. There is a lot of information out there regarding the types of German Shepherd dogs available. It seems like I've boiled my type down to West German lines.

I am looking for a family companion, exercise partner, training partner and protector. I would like to eventually train the dog for CD and obedience titles. I'm also looking for a dog that looks the type.

Does anyone have any advice on breeders to look into? Those to avoid?

Thanks, in advance for your time.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Try this

(Wildhaus Kennels, Working German Shepherd Breeder in Michigan)

Good reputation and good dogs. oops, didn't see that you wanted W. German lines. Non the less, I would reconsider and talk to Chris. She can get you the right dog.


----------



## ubercake (Apr 16, 2017)

eddie1976E said:


> Try this
> 
> (Wildhaus Kennels, Working German Shepherd Breeder in Michigan)
> 
> Good reputation and good dogs. oops, didn't see that you wanted W. German lines. Non the less, I would reconsider and talk to Chris. She can get you the right dog.


I have seen consistent opinions regarding Wildhaus from other sources as well. I'm definitely not opposed to East German and Czech lines either if it's a good match. I will definitely contact Wildhaus. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

West German show, or West German working? My Keefer is West German showline, and Halo is WGWL, so WG can be either.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

There have been some recent threads on MI breeders... this one may be of interest to you: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ning/687137-schutzhund-clubs-muskegon-mi.html


----------



## sanjo (Feb 22, 2017)

I was in your shoes this last year. Did a ton of research, met some clubs - visited all the breeders and kennels I could (to see the facilities and meet the dogs) We ended up going with a sable female from Jeremy Kline at Fullforce K9 in Kalamazoo - from this current litter: https://www.facebook.com/FullForceK9-274144882629199/

He's with the the Kalamazoo Sheriffs department and breeds/trains/titles some amazing dogs. I think there may even be 1 pup still available but don't quote me on that. I've been training on Saturdays but this weekend was Easter, the pups are usually there. It's great to let them all play together (while it lasts)  Awesome prey and food drive with solid nerves for pups - mom and dad have a pretty impressive pedigree as well.

dam: Pitta van de Zeelberg
sire: Dexter vom Eisernen Kreuz

I highly recommend Jeremy.

Our female sable is everything I could have hoped for - but everyones needs are different (though it sounds like you are looking for the same qualities in a pup that I was) she's still just a baby at 10.5 weeks but she's now fully crate trained, sleeps in it at night in the living room without raisin **** (even after her potty breaks every 2 hrs) - and hasn't had an accident inside in over a week. Still a loooooong way to go but she's awesome with our kids, respectful and gentle with the cat (amazingly) and loves meeting new people. I haven't even posted a thread yet because I've been too tired and recovering, haha. 

Good luck on your search - there's definitely a lot of breeders in the state. I searched for many months before we found what we were looking for - but it's worth the effort (and education) it's also worth it to look outside the state as there are many good breeders in IL and OH as well (depending on where you are in MI)


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

If you are on the east side of the state, I highly recommend Stonehill Kennels. Beautiful dogs, wonderful temperaments, fair price. They don't just sell you a dog, they support you throughout the life of the dog. They have puppy socials a couple of times a month, where everyone who bought a dog from them can bring it back to play with each other. We board our pup there when we go on vacation, his sister is still there so he regularly plays with her. If you have any training issues with the pup, they will take it for a 2 week training course and completely train the dog for you, for a cost of course. All breeding stock is OFA'd hips and elbows and DNA tested.


https://www.facebook.com/StonehillKennels/


----------



## ubercake (Apr 16, 2017)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> West German show, or West German working? My Keefer is West German showline, and Halo is WGWL, so WG can be either.


I'm thinking showlines as from what I've read they have a little bit less energy? If I'm wrong please let me know. I plan to run a few miles a day with the dog, but not 10 and I don't live on a farm.


----------



## sanjo (Feb 22, 2017)

ubercake said:


> I'm thinking showlines as from what I've read they have a little bit less energy? If I'm wrong please let me know. I plan to run a few miles a day with the dog, but not 10 and I don't live on a farm.


Dogs - regardless of 'line' will run the gambit of high - to low energy.

You just need to trust the breeder or yourself in making the right pick.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If you are considering showlines, I recommend 

https://www.facebook.com/AusGerstbrei/ 

Aus Gerstbrei: German Shepherd Breeders in Michigan, Breeders of Highest quality German Shepherds in Michigan.German Shepherd breeders Michigan, German Shepherd puppies for sale, German Shepherd puppies in Michigan, Best German Shepherd Breeders, Ger

I have met a number of her dogs over the years and trained and showed with a couple. I also know her goals and how demanding she is about the males she chooses (nerves, drives, temperament above pretty) and the females she is keeping for breeding. She is working her own dogs and keeping back pups from her own program to title (does send some to a trainer friend in Germany too). 


https://www.facebook.com/AusGerstbrei/


----------



## ubercake (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks for the information. I've initiated contact with each breeder listed. Has anyone heard of TTS in Michigan? Any thoughts?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

ubercake said:


> Thanks for the information. I've initiated contact with each breeder listed. Has anyone heard of TTS in Michigan? Any thoughts?


reading their fb page, not impressed at all. This post is a bit concerning about what they are breeding(TTS public page) 
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=657216391132679&id=150500618470928


----------



## ubercake (Apr 16, 2017)

onyx'girl said:


> reading their fb page, not impressed at all. This post is a bit concerning about what they are breeding(TTS public page)
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=657216391132679&id=150500618470928


Seems like a discussion between a few people regarding growing pains (Panosteitis). Is this unusual with large breed dogs? Everything I'm reading says German Shepherds, in particular, are prone to this?


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

ubercake said:


> Seems like a discussion between a few people regarding growing pains (Panosteitis). Is this unusual with large breed dogs? Everything I'm reading says German Shepherds, in particular, are prone to this?


Pano is rather common in large breed dogs that grow quickly. They grow out of it.

With TTS, I'd be more concerned with the fact that it doesn't look like they work their dogs. They obviously are mixing lines with their breeding, and without working their dogs how can they truly understand what they are producing? 

I'd be very cautious about this kennel and ask a lot of questions about why they mix lines and what types of outcomes they are looking for with their pups.

Personally, I want to buy from someone who works their dogs and truly understands the ins and outs of their dogs' temperments.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

While going through their website, they are breeding dogs with hip prelims, though a few have official OFA's done. I didn't see a single dog with elbow certification (ED is far more crippling than HD). That would be enough for me to walk away. I don't care how good a warranty might be (I didn't read theirs), it is not an excuse to not test your breeding stock.


----------



## ubercake (Apr 16, 2017)

lhczth said:


> While going through their website, they are breeding dogs with hip prelims, though a few have official OFA's done. I didn't see a single dog with elbow certification (ED is far more crippling than HD). That would be enough for me to walk away. I don't care how good a warranty might be (I didn't read theirs), it is not an excuse to not test your breeding stock.


They have a lifetime warranty that seems great. Shouldn't all good breeders have something like this if they are producing physically sound dogs? 

I do see what you're saying about the elbows though.
Also, from your viewpoint, should official and not prelim hips and elbows always be listed in the pedigree db in order to consider a dog from that particular lineage?

I'm so full of questions and appreciate all of the responses:

Finally, is the pedigree db pretty much the place to get the official info? It seems like a lot of sites refer to it?


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Pedigree Database isn't official - anyone can register themselves and enter new dogs, and it is easy to grant other users access to edit information of existing dogs. 

If you were dishonest, you could invent dogs and titles that never existed or happened.


----------



## ubercake (Apr 16, 2017)

Has anyone dealt with Zu Treuen Händen? They were 100% on my radar due to the Michigan breeder listing on the gemanshepherguide web site. I looked at every bit of information on the site and then I saw the message "We moved to Bloomington, IN" or something to that effect on their homepage.


----------



## ubercake (Apr 16, 2017)

WIBackpacker said:


> Pedigree Database isn't official - anyone can register themselves and enter new dogs, and it is easy to grant other users access to edit information of existing dogs.
> 
> If you were dishonest, you could invent dogs and titles that never existed or happened.


I did not know that. That's pretty scary.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

ubercake said:


> I did not know that. That's pretty scary.


I didn't mean to sound extremely negative.... more of a "Buyer Beware" statement. 

There is a lot of good, accurate information in an easy to follow format. Helpful website, for sure. But it shouldn't be relied on as absolute truth - it's an On Your Honor system.


----------



## ubercake (Apr 16, 2017)

WIBackpacker said:


> I didn't mean to sound extremely negative.... more of a "Buyer Beware" statement.
> 
> There is a lot of good, accurate information in an easy to follow format. Helpful website, for sure. But it shouldn't be relied on as absolute truth - it's an On Your Honor system.


Thanks for the clarification. I thought there was some sort of verification , but I guess it's up to each of us to check sources.


----------



## ubercake (Apr 16, 2017)

ubercake said:


> Has anyone dealt with Zu Treuen Händen? They were 100% on my radar due to the Michigan breeder listing on the gemanshepherguide web site. I looked at every bit of information on the site and then I saw the message "We moved to Bloomington, IN" or something to that effect on their homepage.


A link that was not visible to me just started showing up under your postings Lisa! I must have the correct posting count to see links now!


----------



## MikeMac (Apr 6, 2017)

Wow. Didn't know that. Is there a more reliable source?



WIBackpacker said:


> Pedigree Database isn't official - anyone can register themselves and enter new dogs, and it is easy to grant other users access to edit information of existing dogs.
> 
> If you were dishonest, you could invent dogs and titles that never existed or happened.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

The OFA website will officially tell you if a dog has had hips and elbows done.

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


----------



## ubercake (Apr 16, 2017)

GypsyGhost said:


> The OFA website will officially tell you if a dog has had hips and elbows done.
> 
> Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


Is there any danger in a breeder sharing their dogs' OFA numbers with potential customers?

As a customer, is asking a breeder for the OFA numbers of the sire and dam of a litter something that shouldn't be considered out of scope?


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

ubercake said:


> Is there any danger in a breeder sharing their dogs' OFA numbers with potential customers?
> 
> As a customer, is asking a breeder for the OFA numbers of the sire and dam of a litter something that shouldn't be considered out of scope?


You can search OFA's database if you know the registered name of the dog(s) that interest you. If you are considering a specific breeder, you could do a search using their kennel name and see what comes up. 

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

People tend to be very proud of good OFA results. If you cannot find what you're looking for, an honest seller should not be offended if you politely ask for more information.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

ubercake said:


> Is there any danger in a breeder sharing their dogs' OFA numbers with potential customers?
> 
> As a customer, is asking a breeder for the OFA numbers of the sire and dam of a litter something that shouldn't be considered out of scope?



That is absolutely fine to ask, and good breeders should welcome puppy owners who do their homework. 

You can ask for proof of titles earned, copies of health certificates, etc - breeders will expect it.

If they get offended, or have some weird excuse as to how they don't have the paperwork available, etc, just walk away.


----------



## ubercake (Apr 16, 2017)

Castlemaid said:


> That is absolutely fine to ask, and good breeders should welcome puppy owners who do their homework.
> 
> You can ask for proof of titles earned, copies of health certificates, etc - breeders will expect it.
> 
> If they get offended, or have some weird excuse as to how they don't have the paperwork available, etc, just walk away.


Wow. I am really grateful for the information. I didn't even know the OFA information could be such a great resource when researching breeders. It seems like a lot of breeders out there are checking hips only. Are elbows a big problem among German Shepherds?


----------



## sanjo (Feb 22, 2017)

ubercake said:


> Wow. I am really grateful for the information. I didn't even know the OFA information could be such a great resource when researching breeders. It seems like a lot of breeders out there are checking hips only. Are elbows a big problem among German Shepherds?


 As long as you find the right breeder, nothing is a problem... but in general GSD's have gotten a bad wrap from all the BYB and poor health of those offspring. Just do your homework on the breeder and don't let 'puppy brain' effect your judgement.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

ubercake said:


> A link that was not visible to me just started showing up under your postings Lisa! I must have the correct posting count to see links now!



Not a problem.  Yes, I am in Bloomington, IN now.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

You can also use the OFA website to see if their dogs are DM tested, etc. I would never take anyone's word that their dogs are OFA on hips/elbows and DM tested. Now some breeders do send their hip/elbow x-ray's to the SV in Germany but you can also ask for proof of that as well and if they have an issue or won't show it to you, walk away. All my puppy clients get copies of my dogs OFA certifications on hips/elbows and DM. Make sure that the breeder can and will answer any questions you have, if they don't walk away. Now I will say that my dogs are not titled but I did do schutzhund for 12 years and have been out of it due to health issues. I see nothing wrong with dogs not being titled, especially if someone was in the schutzhund field for 12 years. I will also say that I breed full DDR lines and DDR/WGWL and I see nothing wrong with the lines being mixed IF you know your pedigree's and know what you are doing. I would also like to say that I saw that you want to run with your dog. I wouldn't suggest doing this until the puppy is mature as you can really do damage to the hips/elbows, etc while the puppy is growing. Good luck in your search and I hope you find the right puppy for you.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Not everyone tests for DM through OFA. Some also use the DDC though, yes, ask for proof.


----------



## ubercake (Apr 16, 2017)

lhczth said:


> Not everyone tests for DM through OFA. Some also use the DDC though, yes, ask for proof.


I know everything adds up from a cost perspective, but it almost seems like the $65 OFA DM test would be a must for any serious breeder in addition to hips and elbows. It would also be a responsible step in eliminating DM from all breeding lines as well. DM is one of those things that look like you can eliminate it by simply testing breeding dogs and making sure you don't use dogs to breed that test as affected or carrier. Am I over-simplifying this?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

OFA is not the only lab that tests for DM. Some breeders use the DDC instead. DDC often has sales for $38 and many breeders will do several dogs at a time during these sales. Breeding is expensive so trying to save a bit of money here and there helps. Just like people will search around for good vets for OFA's who don't charge an arm and a leg.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Even for us 'pet owners' doing a DDC test is a good thing if the parents of your dog aren't both 'clear. It is good to gain the knowledge and if the dog does develop DM in older age, that test may be helpful(it is still controversial as the test results aren't really aimed at the GSD). I know quite a few dogs that are a carrier thru testing, yet never ever developed DM as they aged. Cancer is what seems to take dogs in the senior years.
Yet, when I read the DM fb page, I know it is a very difficult way for the dogs to live in their last chapter of life.


----------



## ubercake (Apr 16, 2017)

lhczth said:


> OFA is not the only lab that tests for DM. Some breeders use the DDC instead. DDC often has sales for $38 and many breeders will do several dogs at a time during these sales. Breeding is expensive so trying to save a bit of money here and there helps. Just like people will search around for good vets for OFA's who don't charge an arm and a leg.


Makes sense. Just through my own inquiries with local vets, I've found quite the variation in what they charge for hip and elbow X-rays.

The DDC doesn't seem to provide the same public-facing search tools as the OFA with regard to test results. Is there a way to confirm DDC test results as a buyer? I can't find anything like the "Search OFA for Health Tested Dogs" tool on the DDC web site?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

ubercake said:


> Makes sense. Just through my own inquiries with local vets, I've found quite the variation in what they charge for hip and elbow X-rays.
> 
> The DDC doesn't seem to provide the same public-facing search tools as the OFA with regard to test results. Is there a way to confirm DDC test results as a buyer? I can't find anything like the "Search OFA for Health Tested Dogs" tool on the DDC web site?


I guess that is where trusting the breeder and what they are producing comes into play. I try to have a relationship with a breeder before purchase and follow their program. If I can't trust that they are breeding dogs they claim they are, I don't think I would trust anything else. The circle is pretty tight when it comes to responsible breeding practices. If there are questions, then, best to dig deeper and/or pass when it comes to deciding on puppy purchase.


----------



## ubercake (Apr 16, 2017)

When people talk responsible breeding, in the case of DM, it seems like in order to produce possible breeding progeny, both parents must be DM clear or you continue the possibility of DM in the gene pool. There doesn't seem like any other acceptable combination for responsibly producing potential breeding stock.

If one parent is a carrier or affected while the other parent is clear, they can be bred, but all progeny should have a spay/neuter agreement.

If both parents are either carriers or affected, they should never be bred to one another due to the risk of producing affected offspring.

In my mind when people talk responsible breeding - and DM as a consideration in breeding - this should be how things work. Am I way off? Or is there an argument for knowingly propagating carriers and affected dogs in the gene pool?

Also, as a buyer I'd like the reassurance of knowing I wasn't going to end up with a dog who would have to go through that kind of suffering in the mid and later years of its life, especially when there is a genetic test for the sire/dam with a clear indicator available.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

The problem with eliminating DM carriers is that you shrink the gene pool. When you shrink the gene pool, more problems can arise.


----------



## ubercake (Apr 16, 2017)

Keeping my options open, does anyone know of any reputable ASL breeders in Michigan?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

ubercake said:


> Keeping my options open, does anyone know of any reputable ASL breeders in Michigan?


Elisabeth Wilkerson breeds, shows ASL's. She is in SW, MI.
Not sure her kennel name, here is her fb profile: https://www.facebook.com/elizabeth.wilkerson.1


----------



## ubercake (Apr 16, 2017)

onyx'girl said:


> Elisabeth Wilkerson breeds, shows ASL's. She is in SW, MI.
> Not sure her kennel name, here is her fb profile: https://www.facebook.com/elizabeth.wilkerson.1


Thanks for the info.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If one is worried about a breeder who uses the DDC for their DM testing then that might not be a breeder one should buy from. The DDC does send proof to the breeder which can then be sent to the buyer. 

To eliminate carrier and even at risk from the gene pool would not only shrink the gene pool, it could possibly eliminate other things that are wanted in the breed or cause another even worse problem to become common. Breeding isn't all or nothing. Just like breeders can't use only OFA excellent or only black/red color or "only" of something else without damaging the genetic diversity and thus the "health" of the breed.


----------



## ubercake (Apr 16, 2017)

Ok. Thanks again for the information. It's definitely not as simple as I thought. It's very interesting. It makes you appreciate what responsible breeders have to consider.

Personally since I'm looking for a pet dog, as a buyer I will want offspring from at least one DM clear parent.


----------



## ubercake (Apr 16, 2017)

GypsyGhost said:


> The problem with eliminating DM carriers is that you shrink the gene pool. When you shrink the gene pool, more problems can arise.


Ok. As I learn more about breeding and breeders, I have more questions. Now I'm being told the DM test really is ineffective especially with regard to GSDs. Can anyone elaborate?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

this thread is old, but has some good information and links about the accuracy of DM testing in the GSD. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/185583-dm-tests-inaccurate-gsds-print.html


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't think DM affects dogs in the middle to golden years as I had a client get a puppy from me and she had to say goodbye to her 4 year old that had DM just before she got her puppy. It was a very sad time. It's not something you would want anyone to go through. Ubercake, as you learn you will have more questions about many different topics, nothing wrong with that. If a breeder doesn't want to take the time with you to answer questions, etc, then look some where else. Make sure they show proof of test results on DM as well as hips/elbows, etc. Good luck in your search


----------



## ubercake (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks for the additional information.

Is anyone familiar with Winddancer Kennels?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

ubercake said:


> Thanks for the additional information.
> 
> Is anyone familiar with Winddancer Kennels?


Don't know them but the upcoming June litter is from 1 new import and a 10 month old!

Mira - 
Mira was imported last month

Rudy a 10 month old import no OFA or A Stamp:

Introducing our upcoming imported stud Arex Casa Vladi (Rudy). 
*10 months old.* Rudy has a beautiful black mask with a boxy head. He is deep black and red. His temperment is great. *He has a good hip line in pedigree. *Rudy loves people, kids and playin with all of our dogs. We will update pictures as Rudy grows.

Sorry but this is a RED FLAG for me. 

Lexington, MI: 
[FONT=&quot]http://winddancerkennels.com/

Moms 
[/FONT]


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Don't know them but the upcoming June litter is from 1 new import and a 10 month old!
> 
> Mira -
> Mira was imported last month
> ...


or the website could be outdated(my thought) For showlines, there are many other breeders I'd recommend, ones that actually do something with their breeding dogs.
This is scary, does the breeder even screen buyers and get to know them or just accept the paypal money?
"When making a deposit or paying in full, please let us know who you are and what you are paying for. Thank You."


----------



## ubercake (Apr 16, 2017)

Yeah. I think the web site is outdated. It has said 10 months for at least the last three or four months (I first viewed their site in early January 17).

Also, just looking at the site regarding payments, I don't think they are saying just anyone send them money (though who wouldn't want that?). They probably just want a clarification along with the payment for tracking purposes. 

onyx'girl... Which showline breeders would you recommend? I am starting to visit different breeders and kennels. I definitely want to find something compatible by early 2018. I'm looking this far out because I have some things I'd like to take care of first in preparation for the dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

ubercake said:


> Yeah. I think the web site is outdated. It has said 10 months for at least the last three or four months (I first viewed their site in early January 17).
> 
> Also, just looking at the site regarding payments, I don't think they are saying just anyone send them money (though who wouldn't want that?). They probably just want a clarification along with the payment for tracking purposes.
> 
> onyx'girl... Which showline breeders would you recommend? I am starting to visit different breeders and kennels. I definitely want to find something compatible by early 2018. I'm looking this far out because I have some things I'd like to take care of first in preparation for the dog.


the health guarantee in the contract is not one I'd ever sign on to....
_"*This guarantee is conditioned upon the puppy/ dog** receiving a normal environment, socialization, proper veterinarian care, due to the varying kinds of dog food on the market and the different environmental conditions the dogs come in contact with, we will not guarantee the dog unless they’re given Nu-Vet Plus daily at the manufacture suggested dosage for one year as the length of contact states. Failure to do so makes this guarantee null and void.* "_
They are distributors and require their buyers to use this product.
Nothing on that breeders website would have me buying a puppy from them.

These breeders are ones I have seen dogs from at clubs and trials:

Aus Gerstbrei, Alta Tollhaus,
Vom Dinaburg(this one, I've only seen a couple dogs from) 

If you are waiting til 2018, best to get with the breeders now, so you can see which upcoming breedings that may take place and get familiar with the dogs they are breeding. I'd look more at individual breedings as you learn about the dogs.


----------



## ubercake (Apr 16, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Uber,

I'm not trying to be rude. Just a person concerned for the breed.

You've been given solid leads from knowledgeable people here, about reputable breeder's, but it seems you are still looking around the net for other breeders in MI like Winddancer.

If this were me, I'd be visiting the kennels that were provided in this thread and begin a relationship with the one you choose, so you will be able to get your pup in the next year.


Best of luck,
Moms


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Aus Gerstbrei: German Shepherd Breeders in Michigan, Breeders of Highest quality German Shepherds in Michigan.German Shepherd breeders Michigan, German Shepherd puppies for sale, German Shepherd puppies in Michigan, Best German Shepherd Breeders, Ger

Alta-Tollhaus | Home of Awesome German Shepherd Dogs

Team Nummer Eins: Breeders of excellent quality German Shepherd puppies in California | German Shepherd puppies for sale Southern California, German Shepherd breeder California, German Shepherd puppy, German Shepherd puppy for sale, German Shepherds 

These would be the three I would consider. The first has the strongest showlines for doing IPO.


----------



## ubercake (Apr 16, 2017)

dz0qp5 said:


> If you are on the east side of the state, I highly recommend Stonehill Kennels. Beautiful dogs, wonderful temperaments, fair price. They don't just sell you a dog, they support you throughout the life of the dog. They have puppy socials a couple of times a month, where everyone who bought a dog from them can bring it back to play with each other. We board our pup there when we go on vacation, his sister is still there so he regularly plays with her. If you have any training issues with the pup, they will take it for a 2 week training course and completely train the dog for you, for a cost of course. All breeding stock is OFA'd hips and elbows and DNA tested.
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/StonehillKennels/


Based on their web site, they look pretty dedicated to breeding and training. Unfortunately, I haven't had any luck making contact with them.

I tried contacting them by phone and FB a couple of times in the last two weeks and they haven't responded.:frown2:


----------



## ubercake (Apr 16, 2017)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Hi Uber,
> 
> I'm not trying to be rude. Just a person concerned for the breed.
> 
> ...


Great advice. Please be sure my feelers are going or have gone out to all that were mentioned here. Some breeders are responsive and some are not.

I have begun contacting and trying to set up appointments with suggested breeders and kennels (I have one visit under my belt already). I want to pin my selection down to the right one for me.

If a breeder pops up in a search and I have a question about it, I'll continue to post it to try to get opinions.

I would like to choose a breeder in the next two months and do as you've mentioned; establish that relationship.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

this is trial season...get out to some trials and watch the dogs. 
You are in the beginning stage of finding a breeder, I think it would benefit you to keep your options open and learn more about the breed, differences in lines and what makes a 'good breeder'. Visit clubs and watch the dogs, chat with people....even if you aren't interested in doing IPO, it will still be a learning experience when you can talk to those that are in the breed. I don't mean asking trainers who to get a pup from, but learn about the individual dogs, etc. Most are happy to talk about their dogs and the breeder their dog came from. You might find more contacts this way, than asking here.

https://www.germanshepherddog.com/region-events/?cy=2017&cm=05&re=me


----------



## ubercake (Apr 16, 2017)

onyx'girl said:


> this is trial season...get out to some trials and watch the dogs.
> You are in the beginning stage of finding a breeder, I think it would benefit you to keep your options open and learn more about the breed, differences in lines and what makes a 'good breeder'. Visit clubs and watch the dogs, chat with people....even if you aren't interested in doing IPO, it will still be a learning experience when you can talk to those that are in the breed. I don't mean asking trainers who to get a pup from, but learn about the individual dogs, etc. Most are happy to talk about their dogs and the breeder their dog came from. You might find more contacts this way, than asking here.
> 
> https://www.germanshepherddog.com/region-events/?cy=2017&cm=05&re=me


It seems like all of the trials are out of state until June. Are there trials that aren't on the schedule or training by which spectators are allowed?


----------



## ubercake (Apr 16, 2017)

ubercake said:


> Based on their web site, they look pretty dedicated to breeding and training. Unfortunately, I haven't had any luck making contact with them.
> 
> I tried contacting them by phone and FB a couple of times in the last two weeks and they haven't responded.:frown2:


Just wanted to follow up... Stonehill did contact me and were very cordial and informative! They have been extremely busy hence the reason for the delay in responding.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

ubercake said:


> It seems like all of the trials are out of state until June. Are there trials that aren't on the schedule or training by which spectators are allowed?


WDC is this weekend, and I think the Michigan clubs wait for that to be over before scheduling their own trials(most of the time the tracking cover is just getting going at this time of year). And if it is local enough, many clubs/members are involved or go to WDC to compete.
Most all clubs allow visitors. Contact the person with the club and ask them.


----------

